# Midwest Flyfishing Expo



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Last year we had a good sized group of us get together to help each other hemorrage cash at the show. Anybody up for another get together for Sunday March 14? We can meet for breakfast on Grosbeck and proceed to the show from there. Maybe a little fishing afterwards, location to be determined by lake/ river conditions? Hopefully I'll get out of there for less than the $800.00 it cost me last year.
Nah, never happen, too many cool toys there.


http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...tate=MI&zipcode=48088-3896&homesubmit=Get+Map


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

8, i coulda swore you threw down more than that 

i am in for sure. it was a blast last year (and a burden on the wallet), but hopefully i have everything i need for this season already, except for new line, rod tubes, maybe a reel, a new steelhead stick, ummm, the list goes on, gues i dont have everything yet.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

I'm not a fly-fisherman, but would sure like to tag along with you guys, if you wouldn't mind, and see all the goodies. It's right around the corner from my house, anyway. 

Esox: breakfast at the National Coney Island at 12 & Groesbeck?


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I am going to try to make it. Probably won't be able to make a day of it but definitely would do thee breakfast/show part.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

ttt


Anyone?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I didn't see this post before but plan on going Sunday with my dad. For now I'll say I can make breakfast but I promised the wife I would go out with her and some friends the night before. It's her last hurrah before I plunge deep into my steelie and trout fishing for the summer. If not breakfast, I'll definitely meet up at the show shortly there after.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Where is the thread starter? 

Are we gonna meet before, after, during the show? or at all?

-Just trying to figure out next weekends schedule....


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

good question. 

if i knew the area i would try to set something up, but have no clue about the area.

hopefully someone will do that, and we can all meet for breakfast then move on to the show


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

I believe ESOX is going to put up a post early this week to see who's going, and if they want to meet up before the show for breakfast or whatever. I'm not a flyfisherman, but kind of look forward to checking out all the goodies. Should be educational and interesting for me.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

National Coney Island at 0900? It's on the west side of Grosbeck (M-97) the second building south of 12 mile road. Also very close to the show. I just hope we can find seating at that hour. Busy place. My truck will probably be in the shop, I'll be in the wifes maroon AWD Safari. Someone gave me a beaut of a whack on my back passenger door in a parking lot. 2nd time this thing got hit in a lot.   If we decide to launch after the show, I'll need someone to tow my rig to the launch, wife will need her van back. I live a mile or so from the show myself.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ESOX _
> * 2nd time this thing got hit in a lot.   *



Remind me to not park next to you! I have had a lot of bad luck being hit in parking lots as well.

Not sure what the weekend schedule will be yet, should have a firm idea by 3/9 AM.

If weather and my wifes plans allow, I could try to tow the ESOX rig...what size ball? Will my Jimmy or Ranger be able to pull it or should I try to round up a 3/4 ton?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

2" ball. Jimmy or Ranger ought to be able to do it with no sweat. Whole rig weighs less than 2500# with all the muskie tackle off of it. LOL Ramp is certainly close enough.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I won't be fishing but should be at Nat'l with my dad somewhere around the 9am time or slightly later. If not we'll definitely meet up with you fellas at the show.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

can anyone post an address for this place. i am really bad at finding places without an address.

thanks

sean


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

The National Coney Island at 9 A.M. sounds fine. What time does the show start at MCC? Where and for what were you planning to fish for afterwards? I've got no plans for Sunday, Paul, so my F150 is available if need be. (since we live so far apart)

quix20: The National Coney Island is right off the sw corner of Groesbeck and 12 Mile Rd. Here's the address:

National Coney Island
28901 Groesbeck
Roseville, Michigan 48066
(586) 772-1324


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

thanks mags, i appreciate it


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Looks like Sunday will be the day for me. Hopefully I can see some of you there.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If the back bays are finally free of ice, I was of a mind to chase some northerns, but last weekend it was still a no go. Maybe this weekend will bring a change. If not, there is always open water in other spots that won't require a launch.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I will be trying hard to get back downstate in time for breakfast (I heard Paul was buying). I won't be able to fish, as I have to pick my father in law up at the airport. See you guys Sunday.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

If Paul is buying I'm bringing the entire family.


----------

